# What's everyone's top choices?



## daenerys (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm currently looking into chapman, usc, ucla.... maybe nyu. Not sure if I can do east coast winter


----------



## Layne Inselman (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm applying to MFA programs… USC is my top choice, followed by Chapman and FSU. I'm also very interested in LMU, DePaul, and UWM. It's all going to come down to which of these will give me money/scholarships though haha!

I chose not to apply to anywhere in NYC simply because I didn't want to/couldn't afford to live in NYC. The cons outweighed the pros for me personally there.


----------



## Point Break (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm also applying to MFA programs... Columbia has been my original top choice, because the overall design of their writer/director program seems to offer everything I'd like to experience in an MFA.

But I've gained an even greater appreciation for the other three programs I applied to (UCLA, NYU, USC). So as I wait to hear what the fates have in store for me, I'm just hoping to be in a position of choice, but I'm ready for the possibility that I may only get into one.

It took a lot of research and consulting for me to decide (at the last minute) not to apply to Chapman and LMU - both very strong programs in their own right. But I did so knowing that the four schools I narrowed it down to each had "top choice" factors that helped eliminate any doubt I had... So at this point, they're all my top choices.

--- side note: Remarkable filmmakers are being molded at NYU, so I would deeply consider whether or not the weather would negatively affect your artistic and creative pursuits.


----------



## Layne Inselman (Dec 30, 2014)

Point Break said:


> --- side note: Remarkable filmmakers are being molded at NYU, so I would deeply consider whether or not the weather would negatively affect your artistic and creative pursuits.



It's not the weather… In fact I love cooler weather and snow. My decisions came down to my understanding of myself, and that living there would put me into constant worry mode about how I would live and pay for everything. With how I see myself in 5 years, I just don't see myself being in NYC for any extended period of time, even the two/three years it would take to get an MFA there.


----------

